# Spiderwood fungus?



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

So I got some new spiderwood for my Fluval tank. I boiled it for 45 min or so and then soaked it sumerged in a bucket. I put it in the tank with plants and fish. Today it has clear white filmy stuff all over it. I have read where this is a fungus? or bacteria in the wood that has to work it's way out? Have read that harmless and wont bother fish, but do I take it out and rinse it really good or do I leave it alone? Certainly don't want my fish at risk. Help please


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

If it isn't harmful. How long does it typically take to resolve?


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

it's harmless you can rinse it off if you want but cory catfish will eat it if you leave it. it should clear up in a day or 2


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Happens with all driftwood, you can scrub it off but it's only a temporary fix until it goes away on its own, it can take a while for it to clear up completely so don't be too alarmed.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Its the leftover sugars in the wood slowly leeching out andbing eaten, when the wood runs ot of sugurs the fungus goes away.
Please do not buy a fish just for the use of eating wood fungus, especially fish that need a larger tank than the wood is in. 
I've removed and scrubbed then boiled wood that was being a fungus pain before and it went away. I've also bleach(and water mixture) soaked then boiled wood before with success-note this may cause discoloration. Boiling for a long period will help remove the sugars (like putting it on fast forward) I usually boil wood for many many hours (dumping and putting in new water every 1-2 hours.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Should be fine, I still have some growing on my Mopani wood and I've had it for bout a month. When it was particularly bad I would take it out and scrub the film off, it would grow back but not as bad.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I took it out tonight and scrubbed it and put back in. I know temp fix but will see how long before back. Aqua I may try your idea of boiling it again for longer if it gets to aggravating me. Don't worry just betta and nerite snail and no more in that tank! Happy to wait it out. Doesn't seem to bother my guy he just swims under and around it anyway. Just gross looking to me. Interesting how things change once submersed. I really appreciate everyones input!! Makes me feel a lot better.


----------

